

Django newforms-admin branch merged into trunk - niels
http://code.djangoproject.com/changeset/7967

======
tpiep
This is exciting news. The long-awaited 1.0 is in sight.

------
jonknee
Excellent news. I just bid a new Django project today and this will be a great
help.

